# How about a forum day up north ???



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have noticed that the events that we have organised thus far have all been down south, so I am looking to put together a forum members day in Edinburgh the first weekend of December. I have a venue and a backer ( but a lot more on their generosity later on), this will be a chance for the proper northerners to get together as well as any of us southerners who care to make the journey, there will be lots of opportunity to try out machines, brew methods, get some great hands on advice and guidance from some really experienced people from our lovely world of coffee.

So to get this up and running I am looking for expressions of interest from those people who will be able and willing to attend this event, I will give loads more info on this once the interest starts to come in, please only add your name if you are available and willing to attend.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep if I can get Patrick to Chauffeur me again, problem is he won't wear the cap it bought him


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Im a definite .This is a fantastic idea and a great place at that time of year


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd be up for it... depending on dates!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Count me in, subject to the final date.

Edinburgh is an easy direct train from Manchester.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Me too - and I'm still not wearing a hat!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Count me in, subject to the final date.
> 
> Edinburgh is an easy direct train from Manchester.


You were in Manchester?

I'd quite like a north west forum meet too...

Us NWners never get anything....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> You were in Manchester?


I live in Altrincham adjacent to Manchester Airport


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> You were in Manchester?
> 
> I'd quite like a north west forum meet too...
> 
> Us NWners never get anything....


A car load have organised getting to Saturday, it's not difficult.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Me too - and I'm still not wearing a hat!


It's a cap, not a hat ..........


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Count me in too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a cap, not a hat ..........


I stand corrected.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I guess If Martin and Patrick are going I can probably tag along and help with petrol costs lol


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> You were in Manchester?
> 
> I'd quite like a north west forum meet too...
> 
> Us NWners never get anything....


Well we from the NW did actually organise ourselves a little get together at Atkinsons in Lancaster but unfortunately places were in a strictly limited supply and they went fast but we could also maybe look at doing something there again.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> A car load have organised getting to Saturday, it's not difficult.


We have a generous driver tho- Leaving All Vehicles Aside Zero Zilch Arrive Saturday.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Well i think it would be rude not to attend, so add another to the list


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Well I guess If Martin and Patrick are going I can probably tag along and help with petrol costs lol


Certainly, can Charlie.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Good point, Norry - Christmas market should be in full swing then too! Coffee then glühwein & bratwurst anyone?!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

very tempted

lets say tentative depending on the date


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought Northampton _was_ up North!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I thought Northampton _was_ up North! David


Er, not quite.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Pumphreys would be open to the idea of hosting I would think

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Obviously that's not Edinburgh but they have a show room and a training room as well as a roaster and sample roaster. Potential forum blend?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Er, not quite.


It's only just south of the official North-South border.... the Watford Gap


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> A car load have organised getting to Saturday, it's not difficult.


actually I'm driving down from Manchester tomorrow to the [email protected] still have spaces if someone wants to tag along.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok will start a list please add name with a possible or definite next to your name. Cut and paste it into a new bow and then add.

Coffee chap = definite

Funinacup = definite

Michaelg = definite

Bignorry = definite

Robti = definite

Ronsil = possible ( date dependant)

Mrboots = definite

Systemic kid = definite

Charlie j = definite

Working dog = possible

Marky p = possible (date dependant)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends how far north.......


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If we could nail down a location, I could get in touch with the guys at pumphreys and arrange a date? That's if Newcastle is acceptable.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The venue is in Edinburgh folks as per the initial post


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Well I guess If Martin and Patrick are going I can probably tag along and help with petrol costs lol


I was going to say tentatively I will join in - depending on how well behaved you are tomorrow - but have something already booked for that day


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oop north said:


> I was going to say tentatively I will join in - depending on how well behaved you are tomorrow - but have something already booked for that day


Which car are you in ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My name really ought to be here as well....and if it is at all possible then I will be there. Knowing the potential venue area would be good s parking can be a bugger up there!


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Count me in as well!

Coffee chap = definite

Funinacup = definite

Michaelg = definite

Bignorry = definite

Robti = definite

Ronsil = possible ( date dependant)

Mrboots = definite

Systemic kid = definite

Charlie j = definite

Working dog = possible

Marky p = possible (date dependant) +

frankil = definite


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That's a no to Newcastle then hehe just giving an option where is the venue then?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm 5 mins from Pumphrys so that would've been great. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I'm 5 mins from Pumphrys so that would've been great.[/url]


Where about's Jason if you don't mind me asking? I used to live in Crawcrook and spent way too much time in the Black Bull across the road


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Edinburgh is only 436 miles from my house (Google says the traffics light at the moment to!).

You may question my commitment to this forum but I'm not coming! I'm going to have my own forum meeting on the same day in my house - I'm not inviting anyone else


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you essex boys are so anti social (ASBO time soon)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Where about's Jason if you don't mind me asking? I used to live in Crawcrook and spent way too much time in the Black Bull across the road


Top of Blaydon bank mate. Winlaton, in the old converted chapel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Edinburgh is only 436 miles from my house (Google says the traffics light at the moment to!).
> 
> You may question my commitment to this forum but I'm not coming! I'm going to have my own forum meeting on the same day in my house - I'm not inviting anyone else


As the scots say in their famous old timey folk song of yore

" I would walk 500 miles ...." clearly you would not and it only 436 for you , lightweight...........


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> As the scots say in their famous old timey folk song of yore
> 
> " I would walk 500 miles ...." clearly you would not and it only 436 for you , lightweight...........


What are you proclaiming?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Na Na Na Na...........


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> As the scots say in their famous old timey folk song of yore
> 
> " I would walk 500 miles ...." clearly you would not and it only 436 for you , lightweight...........


....personally I'd just pay £27.99 and let easyjet do the work from Southend to Edinburgh


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've not had my vaccinations.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> ....personally I'd just pay £27.99 and let easyjet do the work from Southend to Edinburgh


By the time you pay for air and clothes, the cost is 109,99 and an extra 5 for using a credit card to pay!


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi folks,

Thanks for everyone's interest so far in this event. We are the mysterious hosts! To fill you in - we're just about to take on a retail premises in central Edinburgh which will be set up as a small espresso bar. This will be the venue for the event.

As Dave said earlier, we're aiming for Saturday 7th December, between 10AM and 4PM. Our aims and goals for the event are;

To let people see and use a range of espresso machines and grinders that they are curious about

Taste coffee prepared by different baristas on different domestic (and commercial) equipment

Give insights into coffee preparation and milk steaming techniques

Latte art tips and tricks

Lots of Q & A time with baristas / tech geeks / roasters

We will invite a local coffee roaster to the event to host a tasting session / cupping - you will have the opportunity to buy coffee from a couple of different local roasters on the day.

We'll probably run some small lighthearted competitions - e.g best latte art / quickest flat white / best espresso for small prizes such as coffee accessories / beans.

A light lunch (and plenty of water) will be provided by us to make sure nobody gets over-caffeinated! We will also provide all coffee and milk / whatever else for use on the day. We'd like to keep our costs covered and so would ask that all attending contribute £5 on the day to account for coffee and food. We will make sure that you are taken care of!









You'll be able to make purchases on the day and we'll sort out a one day only forum discount on certain items - to be confirmed closer to the time.

For those who live locally or are staying over, I thought it would be fun to go on a coffee-crawl on the Sunday and check out all the quality places in Edinburgh. This can be decided nearer the time if there's interest and anybody who fancies it can tag along!

Hopefully that's enough information to get us going at this point - we would love to have an idea of number of people attending as soon as possible so if those interested could keep adding to the list of names that would be great!

Any questions just reply to this thread and we'll get back to you as soon as we can.

Cheers

Michael

Machina Espresso


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I might be back up north by then so would be good to attend this!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fantastic - really looking forward to this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Machina Espresso said:


> For those who live locally or are staying over, I thought it would be fun to go on a coffee-crawl on the Sunday and check out all the quality places in Edinburgh. This can be decided nearer the time if there's interest and anybody who fancies it can tag along! Michael Machina Espresso


Definitely up for the coffee-crawl - put me and my wife down for that.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds good, will look forward to planning attending the event - it is a fair distance away from me but I'll make a weekend out of it and stay somewhere in Edinburgh.

I'm toying with idea of helping out - although initially a nervous wreck at the meet the members day at Bella barista I feel I got into it and could potentially put something back into the forum.

Micheal's post sounds pretty much bang on the money though!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Michael, could you give us an idea of the area so I can have a look at hotels


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

If it's not too late I'd like to put myself and TonyW down as very interested (subject to authorisation from domestic management)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

This sounds like a well thought out day.... I'm now well tempted! When will the date be confirmed?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I'm 5 mins from Pumphrys so that would've been great. Haha


Jason, contact johnyenglish about the potential of a lift if you want to go as he's just down the road from you


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I actually might be in Edinburgh that weekend but don't know for sure yet - how close are you to filling the places?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Updated list please ammend if i have got it wrong

Coffee chap = definite

Funinacup = definite

Michaelg = definite

Bignorry = definite

Robti = definite

Ronsil = possible ( date dependant)

Mrboots = definite

Systemic kid = definite

Charlie j = definite

Working dog = possible

Marky p = possible (date dependant) +

frankil = definite

Jeebsy= potential

callumT = potential

Johnnyenglish = definite

Tonyw = definite

spinningwoman = possible

geordieboy = possible (date Dependant)

dfk41= possible (date dependant)


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

What do people think about moving this back a month? We have been chatting it over today and feel this may be a better time to host for a few reasons;

Christmas will have passed (stress over!)

Accommodation may be better priced

We should have more machines for demo

The city will be more relaxed

We think this is a better idea. Can we get opinions on running the event provisionally on Saturday 11th Jan?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm all for a changed date. 11th January would make me a positive as opposed to a maybe at this stage


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

unfortunatley i cant attend but lets hope it works for the others


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Saturdays in January are at a premium for me due to work commitments so I'd be out sorry


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*OH, SODIT!* I've only gone and booked somewhere to bed down for 7 December - shows how either keen or daft I am - no comments please Mrboots2u.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> *OH, SODIT!* I've only gone and booked somewhere to bed down for 7 December - shows how either keen or daft I am - no comments please Mrboots2u.


Can you book the YMCA that far in advance .......









Oh you said no comments ...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you book the YMCA that far in advance .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't book the YMCA that far ahead but most probably can book at the Salvation Army


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Jan 11th should be ok with me. To be honest, the thing that drives me coming is plenty of notice so I can get a cheap flight up and train back


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> *OH, SODIT!* I've only gone and booked somewhere to bed down for 7 December - shows how either keen or daft I am - no comments please Mrboots2u.


Hmmm, let me think


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be up for a Jan date.

Will be leaving from Newcastle so can offer 3 available seats in the motor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

personally think pre christmas is a better idea, as jan is back to reality and weather is definitely worse for travelling early january


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

January is no good for me either


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Everyone is full of festive cheer in December. January is usually pretty far from cheery.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I really think the attraction for a lot of us sotherners, is to be able to come to edinburgh and experience pre christmas markets and enjoy the city as well, december presents this opportunity but january unfortunately does not.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

December my work is dead , January it's massively busy and there lots of birthdays


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

So to cut to the chase , Is this happening as originally suggested or has it been knocked on the head?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Please, please let's go for December - January is the month of hangovers!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hangovers, dread, rain, being skint.....January has very few redeeming features.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

You also have Xmas shopping in Edinburgh if December goes ahead, did we find out why the dates were changing


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

robti said:


> You also have Xmas shopping in Edinburgh if December goes ahead, did we find out why the dates were changing


Inker cups for the kids, grinder for the wife and a kilo of beans each for the in laws. Perfect merry Xmas!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Inker cups for the kids, grinder for the wife and a kilo of beans each for the in laws. Perfect merry Xmas!


What's Santa bringing you, then?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hopefully a decent espresso machine!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha....It's on my wish list ( along with loads of other stuff). Might just be a lump of coal again!


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Morning folks,

Thanks for everyone's input regarding dates. It's clear that December was a winner over January, however as we're still in the early stages of establishing ourselves, as well as setting up a small coffee bar this month and next, December is a bit soon for us to be able to commit a decent amount of energy toward organising this event. We are VERY excited about the prospect of hosting a members day with all of the aforementioned content, but to pull it off we need more time, basically!

January clearly doesn't work for the majority, so we are going to aim for a date in early February, perhaps the 8th or 15th. By that time we'll have loads of stock, hopefully new products that have just come on the market and we hope that this gives people enough time to book off work and arrange travel plans etc. Patrick, sorry that you have already booked accommodation. If you are still going to be in Edinburgh that weekend then please stop by the shop for a coffee on us!

So, could people have a think about those dates and we can put it in the diary and get planning - this event will be a very good one!

Cheers

Michael

Machina Espresso


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds great, however as people have already planned to go up to Edinburgh and some have booked hotels then I am trying to sort another smaller people orientated event on that same weekend in December, so you interest would be appreciated so I can look at a venue and some activities, my initial thoughts were to maybe explore other brew methods and have the coffee trail, get back to me


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Apparently there is a cafe in Edinburgh (Clerk Street) that's using a Londinium L2...may be of interest?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep I know it and will be getting in touch


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Sounds great, however as people have already planned to go up to Edinburgh and some have booked hotels then I am trying to sort another smaller people orientated event on that same weekend in December, so you interest would be appreciated so I can look at a venue and some activities, my initial thoughts were to maybe explore other brew methods and have the coffee trail, get back to me


Great idea - Edinburgh early December is a much better bet than January or February. We can easily fill the day - exploring and getting the best out of brew methods is definitely a goer. Best bit about last Saturday was meeting fellow forum members and having the crac or should that be crack?? Definitely up for the coffee trail - want to see the LII in operation.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Still hoping to come in December but cannot confirm as being positive until November.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm still interested regardless of when or where if in Edinburgh or Glasgow....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Count me as a definite for being in Edinburgh on the 7th Dec. Have got a good deal on a day return irrespective whether anything happens that day or not


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

You can count on me for the 7th December, and for a day next year









I do not have much opportunity for travelling down South and from what I can read forum members days are amazing!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

well I like the idea of meeting up just the same so hopefully Dave can pull something out of the hat. There must be a few coffeeshops/roasters in Edinburgh that would love to showcase their roasts .It would certainly be good for future business.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am on this folks and will hopefully have more details by the weekend, has the chap let you down before!!!!!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Would love to join but sadly I'm out of the country then. Maybe next time!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is still going to go ahead folks, even if it is a coffee trail and catch up.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> This is still going to go ahead folks, even if it is a coffee trail and catch up.


Well, that's at least two of us! Be great if there were more.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Some of the Scottish contingent will definitely be there as well!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

anything in the middle of the uk?

im 200 miles away from london and 200 away from edinburgh!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There will be an event in Newcastle next year


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well, that's at least two of us! Be great if there were more.


Gonna try to get there , childcare etc may now prohibit ..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm now free for this , Who is coming along ?


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

If its in Edinburgh I'll come along.

If anyones travelling up and needs a place to stay I've an excellent couch.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I cant make it as I my reason to visit in December has now gone.

For those of you who attend - have a great day ! If its like the day at BB it will be excellent


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Dave any update on this ?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Up North? I thought that Northampton WAS up North!!!

David


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

For you it seems, but the day is still going ahead.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Packed my thermals and ready to rock.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

What have you got on your hit list of places to visit and how are you planning on getting between them all? Might bring my bike and take the long scenic route between places on the coffee trail.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will still be on Saturday the 7th of December, a informal get together with perhaps some machine time on an l2, however the gist will be a coffee crawl around Edinburgh, the meet up venue is natural foods etc, they can be checked out on face book at NaturalFoodsEtc. The have the new Londinium L2 on site so we should get a reasonable brew to start us off.

Natural foods etc,

Clark st

Edinburgh

EH89JQ

Start time is still flexible but I suggest around 10am would be good, allowing some stuff at natural foods and a coffe crawl plus time to check out Christmas markets, but am open to suggestions.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Machinna Espresso in Tollcross keeps Dear Green and Steampunk, Brewlab on college street is pretty epic, Ronde down in Stockbridge is quite fancy too, Artisan Roast obvs, Wellington on George Street, coffee police box by John Lewis, Printworks in Leith for Square Mile I think.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking forward to this.Anyone done a list of numbers? Also are any couples going


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am still up for it. Please count me in.

Cheers


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

That's the day after my work's Christmas night out so I'd better take it easy if I'm gonna make it there for 10am! Sure I will need a coffee or two!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

You can count me in as well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> That's the day after my work's Christmas night out so I'd better take it easy if I'm gonna make it there for 10am! Sure I will need a coffee or two!


Crapola I forgot to check whether it's my Xmas party that night


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm unfortunately not going to be able to make it either recent events have constrained my finances rather drastically.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

How are the people from the west going through to the east on Saturday ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am driving over


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Crapola I forgot to check whether it's my Xmas party that night


Yay Xmas part is the week after , I'm back in !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yay Xmas part is the week after , I'm back in !


Good to hear Boots - you bringing the whippets too?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear Boots - you bringing the whippets too?


Not this time ....... Perhaps I'll get my flat cap out though


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

robti said:


> How are the people from the west going through to the east on Saturday ?


I'm probably getting the train through (the slower one) getting on a Shettleston. Whereabouts are you, robti?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

michaelg said:


> I'm probably getting the train through (the slower one) getting on a Shettleston. Whereabouts are you, robti?


My brother and myself are in Hamilton will need to see him and get some travel plans made


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool - anyone getting the train through, we can maybe arrange to meet up in Waverly or so? At the Costa haha!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Meet in Riverhill beside Central in Glasgow for a starter!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone driving from Newcastle. Have a buyer for my Gaggia in Edinburgh. I'd pay towards petrol of course.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Meet in Riverhill beside Central in Glasgow for a starter!


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Im easy ,we can get train that way no parking worries.


----------

